# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  are some people destined to be alone?

## tryingtostaypositive111

Do you know of people who never got married and have always been single but desperately wanted to? 

So those were SINGLE but NOT by choice but rather because they could not meet a potential partner and essentially lived a life of emotional torture and anguish? So not including priests, nuns, non-sexual ppl etc. 

I'm talking about men and women who are more or less "on the shelf" as it were, like in their 60s/70s? (Of course it is never too late to some extent, but...you know what I mean).

----------


## mrclean

I think everyone knows someone like that.

----------


## mattj

Ten years ago I might have thought that. Now, I disagree. Things change.

----------


## doc

There are certainly people who aren't emotionally-confident enough to commit to partners. But from a looks perspective, I'd say that while some females fit the bill, almost every male could, with sufficient self-improvement, find *a* woman who would have him. The problem is that men are reluctant to lower our expectations, and with supermodels splashed all over every checkout line, we begin to think (if subconsciously) that there are lots of women who look the way they do.

----------


## raze

> Do you know of people who never got married and have always been single but desperately wanted to? 
> 
> So those were SINGLE but NOT by choice but rather because they could not meet a potential partner and essentially lived a life of emotional torture and anguish? So not including priests, run 3, nuns, non-sexual ppl etc. 
> 
> I'm talking about men and women who are more or less "on the shelf" as it were, like in their 60s/70s? (Of course it is never too late to some extent, but...you know what I mean).


 No one is meant for anything, that's how life is. And there is no cosmic law or order, the universe is just a bunch of probabilities. Some ended up luckier than others...

----------


## pkipling

"Destined" to be alone - I'm not so sure... But one person in particular did come to mind when you mentioned this - a woman now in her 40s from my small hometown who I've never known to have a significant other, and seems to have missed her window for getting married and having a family. I know getting married and having a family was something she wanted, but I don't know if it's as much her "destiny" to be alone as much as it is that there tends to be a certain time frame in our lives where meeting a potential spouse is easier than other times. The older we get, the logistics can get slightly more complicated, not to mention there are less options. 

I still think she could meet someone and fall in love and get married - at any age - but that has a lot to do with what she's looking for as well and if it's something she _really_ wants to open herself up to at this point in her life. Relationships take work and require a certain amount of vulnerability, and the longer someone is alone, the harder it can be to let down those walls that need to come down for a relationship to happen. A lot of times, we subconsciously push certain things away for any number of deep rooted, personal reasons - so even if someone who could be our "person" shows up in our lives, we're not in a place to receive it. Speaking a tad from personal experience here as I approach mid 30s and still single as a pringle... A lot of that is on me, and a lot of that is just life's circumstances. I try not to overthink and just enjoy the ride. 

_I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My opinions/comments are my own and do not necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._

----------


## NoCollusion

I think many men in 2018 are destined to be alone if they don't step up their game.

I see so many guys online going "I can't get a girlfriend!" and it's like ok:

Do you have *any* friends in real life? - No
Can you bench press your body weight? - No
Can you run a 5k in 30 minutes? - No
Is your body fat below 20%? - No
Do you even have a job? - No


Gosh, I wonder why you're eternally single. It must be because of feminism*.


*Though there is probably some truth to this, as before feminism/loss of true patriarchy your father would have beat your little punk ass into something at least vaguely resembling a man.

----------


## sebastian13

> Do you know of people who never got married and have always been single but desperately wanted to? 
> 
> So those were SINGLE but NOT by choice but rather because they could not meet a potential partner and essentially lived a life of emotional torture and anguish? So not including priests, nuns, non-sexual ppl etc. happy wheels new game
> 
> I'm talking about men and women who are more or less "on the shelf" as it were, like in their 60s/70s? (Of course it is never too late to some extent, but...you know what I mean).


 You create your won destiny, so don't blame anything that you're unsuccessful.

----------


## taha93

In my twenties i use to live alone in my condo with friends all the night partying and watching series or films and it used to be quite in the morning and now i am a married guy so i am blessed to have 2 kids and long came 2 german shepards and lizard cause my wife have strange liking of reptiles.  :Wink:

----------


## rotorm

I dont have to go far, I think this story is about me, at least for now

----------


## MonnaLisa

I think this is a persons choice. Some people just like to be alone.

----------


## TigerBanks

I think thats about a fate. 
Man whos fate is to be alone can have a bunch of girls but will never go for something bigger than usual relationships. 
May be because he can`t trust and sometimes going for free cheating spouse app for android . Once he launched something out from it he will never stop because he is WAITING for betrayal. 
It is peculiar for people who used to be betrayed by his close people.

----------


## Jackwill

I'm 32 years old and I'm alone. In twenty, I used to believe that there is no destined future. But now I think I'm destined to sit alone in my condo in Toronto.

----------


## olvias

I don't think people destined to be alone, I met so many girls online on https://vibragame.net/en/livejasmine/. I think today it's easy to find a partner online if you don't want to be alone. There are many hot chicks on every taste and many of my friends met their SO online too. You just need to try, man :Cool:

----------

